# non-valvular afib



## sara8084 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have gone over and over my icd-9 2011 and I have talked to several people and I can not find the dx code for non- valvular afib. Does any one happen to have this code? I am trying to get the medication pradaxa aproved for a patient and i am being told afib 427.31 is not the correct dx it has to be non-valvular afib. Can some one please help me!


----------



## kimmyjwright (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cpc*

I was looking for a code for approval for this also and could not find a definate answer, and I know this post is older, but this is for anyone else that might be needing the answer...we used 728.9 and it was approved.


----------

